# Power Conditioning Equipment



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you want to "power up".


----------



## Lighthouse Electric (Mar 10, 2013)

*Power Conditioning*

They want to protect their projectors, supply power for the bands instruments, and the A/V equipment


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Find out the ratings or each and go with small point of use UPS. Most cost effective.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Jan 14, 2014)

"Power conditioning" would involve issues with voltage/current harmonics, voltage sags/swells, etc. Sounds much more like you're in need of a point of use UPS, as previously stated.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Look at Furman it's what we use also Atlantic sound and Middle Atlantic might have something.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Did you mean Atlas Sound?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Did you mean Atlas Sound?


That's the stuff


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

McDaniel8402 said:


> "*Power conditioning*" would involve issues with voltage/current harmonics, voltage sags/swells, etc. Sounds much more like you're in need of a point of use UPS, as previously stated.


Power conditioning is an all encompassing word, that can cover SPD's, shielded isolation transformers to UPS's and a lot more.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with the Furman gear, I have their stuff protecting my home theater. It's pricey but voltage regulation and an UPS is to protect the fan on a projector will save a bulb.


----------

